# I love watching this !



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I love this too. There was a video of a Samoyed doing the same thing. This is my all time fave video..lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

asuk said:


> I love this too. There was a video of a Samoyed doing the same thing. This is my all time fave video..lol
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vjAj62gcYAw


I will watch it when the dogs are sleeping tonight.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

These videos are so Adorable! Both made me laugh! Thank you for sharing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

